

3D Sphere created using CSS 3D transforms - AdamFernandez
http://www.paulrhayes.com/experiments/sphere/

======
jensnockert
What am I supposed to see? I only get a black circle.

~~~
sp332
It uses a lot of WebKit-specific extensions, so you need Chrome or Safari.

